# Unable to match floor / cabinet colors ....



## anthonycasta80 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello All:

I am having a lot of trouble trying to figure out what will look good in my house ... I am hoping that I'll be able to get a little advice from a pro vs what all of my friends think!

I've attached some pictures of my current kitchen, and pictures to show the openness of the hallways to the foyer ... 

I am trying to figure out what colors will look good, I don't want to change the color of the walls, and I want to keep my existing granite countertops ... With that said, I was thinking about having the cabinets stained to a cherry wood finish ... If I do that, what color tile floor do I need to use ... 

I will be updating the appliances to stainless steel ...

It's a wide open floor plan, and the floors that are in the kitchen will be used in the hallways, bathroom, laundry room and foyer .... 

Please Help!


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

I would wait until the cabinets are done, then see what room wants. You'll have a better feel for the space.
Regarding tile, the trend is larger tiles (18x18" and bigger) and darker. I see a lot of dark charcoals and taupes. But the fit in your specific space is most important. 
If you have the luxury of time, have the cabinets done first, then proceed to flooring choices.


----------

